# How likely is it that my cat is pregnant?



## barton93 (Jan 16, 2005)

My 3 year old cat got out of our house a couple of times last week while she was in heat. She is normally never outside, but for whatever reason......she was dying to get out last week and she succeeded twice in a day and a half. The first time she was out overnight because I couldn't get her to come out of our bush. She came in the next morning (after being out for about 12 hours) and a couple of hours later when my son left our house to go to school, she got out again! When I returned home from work that evening, she was on the porch and there was another cat there with her. As soon as the other cat saw me, it took off......but hung around. I got my cat inside. I cornered her, so she had nowhere else to run but in the house. The other cat hung on my porch meowing for a couple of hours before giving up. I am assuming this other cat was a male because of the behavior with not wanting to leave. If this cat was in fact a male, what are the chances that my cat is pregnant. She was in heat the entire time she was outside as well as a couple of days afterward. If she is pregnant, how long before it can be confirmed? What do I need to do to ensure that she has a healthy pregnancy and healthy kittens?


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

Its very likely that your cat is pregnant. The reason she so wanted to get outside is because she was in heat. I've heard intact males and females will do ANYTHING to mate. Its pretty likely the cat that was hanging around her was a male, and with the amount of time she was out, she probably found a mate.

Why is she not spayed? Its actually possible to bring her in and have her spayed (it'll cost more since she's in heat) even though people don't like the thought of "aborting" the babies, but in your case you aren't sure she's even pregnant.

Kittens are a lot of work and if you weren't planning on them, you really might be better off without them. I'm not trying to sound harsh, but there are so many cats and kittens (and dogs and puppies) without homes already. Please consider having her spayed as soon as possible. At least talk to a vet about your options right now.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I have no doubt she's already pregnant. If you want her to have a healthy litter, give her mostly a good brand of canned food, either kitten food or all ages food. She needs extra protein now. Keep track of the first date she got out, and expect the kittens withing 63-65 days. Once the kittens are weaned, have her spayed. A nursing cat can get pregnant, so be sure to keep her inside. The kittens should stay with each other and Mother until 12 weeks. If you need help with the kittens, just ask. We'll give you some advice.


----------



## barton93 (Jan 16, 2005)

Thanks for both reponses. I am definately not against her having kittens. I just want to make sure that I can do what I can to ensure that she is getting adequate care during her pregnancy. I have never dealt with a pregnant cat. I have however dealt with a pregnant dog. My dogs have bred and had litters before. The care of the puppies went very smooth, so I am hoping that the care of the kittens will go smooth as well. I am most concerned with the care of my cat during her pregnancy. 

I will definately have her fixed after she has her babies, if she is in fact pregnant. I have had her since she was a kitten (I found her in an alley.....she was so small that she fit into the pocket on my t-shirt). I have thought about getting her fixed, I just never did it. It never seemed like much of a priority because she wasn't an outdoor cat, and she had NEVER tried to get out of the house before.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

You aren't the first to make that mistake! However, a cat in season is a nervous wreck, and will find a way out! So, for the sake of members reading this, it's necessary to spay your cat at six months.


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

I would very strongly recommend taking her to the vets to be speyed NOW. Please don't contribute to the millions of unwanted cats in the world. It is not too late, nor too early. If you care for your cats welfare and wellbeing, please don't wait to see if she is pregnant. Poor cat  

Ems x


----------



## Celeste_Eden (Jan 18, 2005)

my cat Lilly had kittens when she was a year and a half. she had five but one died. the first was breech and we had to pull him out by his little hind foot. we kept one kitten and found homes for the rest. i can't remember really doing anything special for her during her pregnancy, but then i was only 11 so.... all i remember is that when she started wandering around trying to find a dark hidey-hole and yowling, we could pretty much tell she was in labor. we spred out some towels and blankets on the living room floor and just kept her calm and warm and made sure she had water. we had to pull the breech one out, but after that they all came out fine. the breech one even lived, it was the last one she had that died. i'm not sure why it died either, maybe it was in too long, the umbilical cord sepparated and he didn't get enough oxygen or something.


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

Any news?


----------

